# Forgot debit card in the ATM



## proximo20

Hi,

Today I forgot my card in an ATM. I was very sleepy and nervous about my final exam and I just took the money and left or I might have also responded to the is there anything else... question.

I was wondering if anyone knows what happens if you leave before aswering is there anything else... question? How long stays that screen there and does the ATM give you back your card or it just keeps it in if you don't answer?

Thanks


----------



## rdrr

ok ive done this TWICE so i know. after a certain amount of time the card gets sucked back into the machine. for safety, cancel the card anyway and say u left it at the atm. theyll print another one for you in a few days or return your old one.


----------



## TorLin

Each bank ATM has different systems. 

if the card is still in the ATM i would call the bank 1800 number to cancel your card just in case if someone has a hold on your account.


----------



## coldmorning

Why are you asking for advice like this on an internet forum? 

The first thing you should do is call your bank and ask them. They can tell you if someone tried to take out more money, etc. This is not something you try to resolve on a forum.


----------



## proximo20

rdrr said:


> after a certain amount of time the card gets sucked back into the machine.


Thanks for the quick replies

I think when I left it was not even out so in my case I was wondering what happens if you don't answer to "is there anything else you want to do?" question?


----------



## rdrr

maybe after a certain time it cancels ur current session.... but id still call the bank this minute and check. you can still make transactions if u hit yes on that screen.


----------



## proximo20

I already cancelled it but the card was from another country and the main account holder is my sister so I can cancel it my sister can ask questions if someone else has used it, the ATM belongs to an US bank. It is all complicated. 

Thanks again.

What I read on the internet is the ATM starts beeping very loudly first and waits longer than when you forget take out a card that has already been released by the ATM. 

I am lucky that it was very early in the morning and it was an atm on campus so nobody would take the risk I guess.


----------



## proximo20

coldmorning said:


> Why are you asking for advice like this on an internet forum?
> 
> The first thing you should do is call your bank and ask them. They can tell you if someone tried to take out more money, etc. This is not something you try to resolve on a forum.


I am sorry I could not guess this question would irritate you so much.

I already called them but is not it a good thing people can read what happens if you forget to answer a question when you are taking out money from the ATM.


----------



## coldmorning

proximo20 said:


> I am sorry I could not guess this question would irritate you so much.
> 
> I already called them but is not it a good thing people can read what happens if you forget to answer a question when you are taking out money from the ATM.
> 
> Because of people like you and their reaction to simple things I will always avoid interacting with people. I mean what is the big deal.


Sorry if I sounded irritated. I am brusque at times but don't mean it. Good luck with your card, I hope it works out ok.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

It probably was held by the bank, but I'd cancel the card, just to be safe.


----------



## Amocholes

I had my card sucked back in as I was reaching to pull it out of the slot. It poked out and then was sucked in almost immediately. The bank where the ATM was located was open so I went in and asked if they could retrieve it. They were not able to but said the card would be mailed to me in a couple of days. It came in the mail 2 days later. It was still active.


----------



## Phibes

When I try to explain the feeling of panic attack and stuff to people who don't know about it, I tell them it's like the feeling you get when you find out you lost your wallet somewhere in public. Just the same with you and the debit card 

It's the worst feeling


----------



## Curb

My bank wont give you cash until you take your cards. That solves this problem.


----------



## scaredtolive

Give me your card and pin# and I'll check it for you and make sure nothing has been taken out. No, you should probably cancel it and get a new card.


----------



## jollybeans

why come on here and ask us?.....call the bank somebody is taking your sisters money right as we speak.


----------



## yellowpaper

Why all of the questions about asking a forum? Hello, it's an SA forum. There could be plenty of reasons why the OP came to us first... maybe not RATIONAL reasons, but why ask the question?


----------



## proximo20

proximo20 said:


> I already cancelled it


For the ones who does not read what I asked or does not read that I already cancelled it.

I ALREADY CANCELLED THE CARD
I ALREADY CANCELLED THE CARD
I ALREADY CANCELLED THE CARD
I ALREADY CANCELLED THE CARD
I ALREADY CANCELLED THE CARD

Of course this was the first that I did when I realized that I forgot my card.

As people with SA we also have some concentration issues. Telling me to cancel the card after one week and when I already wrote it twice that I called the bank and cancelled the card is just a proof of that besides me forgetting the card at the atm.

Reading that someone has forgotten his debit card on an atm might remind you when you are using your card and you would be more careful. Knowing the procedure of what the atm does was just my curiosity.

Now I am more sorry that I posted this here than I forgot the card on the ATM.

Thanks


----------



## proximo20

And when I posted this my roommates were at home and they can hear me on the phone. 
I also think that I did the right think that I asked how the machine works here instead of calling.

I MEAN SCAREDTOLIVE MAKES FUN OF ME BY ASKING ME MY PIN NUMBER. I CANT IMAGINE HOW MY ROOMMATES WOULD MAKE FUN OF ME.

OR PEOPLE WRITE HERE TO CALL MY BANK. I MIGHT HAVE FORGETTEN THE CARD I AM NOT THAT MORON YOU KNOW I CALLED THE BANK AFTER I NOTICED THAT I FORGOT MY CARD.
MY QUESTION WAS ABOUT THE PROCEDURE HOW THE ATM OPERATES. 

IF PEOPLE HERE THINK THAT I AM MORON THAT I FORGOT MY CARD WHAT WOULD MY ROOMMATES THINK IF THEY LEARNT THAT I LOST MY CARD.

SO THANKS TO COLDMORNING, SCAREDTOLIVE and JOLLYBEAN I AM GLAD THAT I DID NOT CALL THE BANK TO ASK THIS QUESTION WHEN MY ROOMMATES WERE AT HOME.

THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT.


----------

